# Tell me about Icelandic sheep



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anyone raise Icelandic sheep? I was leaning toward Shetlands but there was discussion that Icelandic sheep might be a better fit for me.
I am looking for a primitive breed, hardy in northern climates with nice fiber for handspinning (my goal over the next couple of years)
I am also the one who will do all the handling - since DH is not terribly interested in sheep wrangling so size for me is an issue.

I am also looking at sheep that will 'flock' in order to work my border collie.
Is this a tall order???


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I LOVE my icelandics! My girls are standoffish, my ram was wonderful. He recently died if you've been following the other threads. My friend has shetlands, I hate them.

BIG differences.

Icelandics are bigger. 

You shear icelandics twice a year, shetlands once, so with icelandics, you get way more fiber. 

Shetlands come in 11? colors. Icelandics, not so many, but icelandics have spotted, I don't believe shetlands do.

Shetland wool, IMO is somewhat coarse and unpleasant to spin. My mom discovered she was allergic to shetland, but not any other wool she has tried.

Icelandics are double coated. They have a super soft undercoat suitable for babies, and a longer coarse out coat suitable for outer wear, togg and thel. You can hand separate them or spin them together for a medium wool. Lots of possibilities there.

I am 5'3" and I weigh 115. I sheared my biggest ewe the other day and had a bit of trouble. She struggled and when I got halfway done, I had DH hold her for the other half. Once he held her it wasn't so hard. It was my first time and it wasn't as easy as all those pros make it look!

Lastly, I LOVE my icelandics!


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

Runestone said:


> Does anyone raise Icelandic sheep? I was leaning toward Shetlands but there was discussion that Icelandic sheep might be a better fit for me.
> I am looking for a primitive breed, hardy in northern climates with nice fiber for handspinning (my goal over the next couple of years)
> I am also the one who will do all the handling - since DH is not terribly interested in sheep wrangling so size for me is an issue.
> 
> ...


Flocking is the only thing you've listed that Icelandics don't really do that well. They don't bunch together tightly like you see in those sheepdog demos. You probably can work them with a dog, but it will be different. 

I find that a bucket of pellets is easier for moving sheep where they need to go.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I think they would stand in a tight bunch and face the dog, at least thats what mine would do. 

That first response is dead on, Icelandics really are all that. Mine are wild animals though, battle sheep, I think it helps to keep them alive.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

About the shetland fleece, is that true? I have always been led to believe that shetland fleece was soft and fine, they knit those shawls that can go through a wedding ring with shetland yarn.

Ive been debating both of them too


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That was my personal opinion of the shetland fleece. Im sure animals vary. Call a shetland breeder and have them send you fleece sample. Then rub it on your face and between your fingers. Do the same with icelandic, but make sure you pull the icelandic apart first so you can see the difference between the two coats.
I did not like the way the shetland felt as it was pulling between my finger tips when I was spinning it.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Never had icelandics but I did trade in my shetlands as soon as I could find a good home for my small flock. My shetlands were too small to make butchering very useful for me and they were too loud! I really prefer quiet, peaceful animals rather than sheep that scream and panic 24/7. (overstatement to be sure but in my memory that's what it felt like). 

I switched to border leicester and adored them. 

I am not a spinner - but those who received my border leicester fleeces really really liked them.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have Icelandics and I love them. They flock and stay together just fine but I find a bucket of grain works best to move them around. Mine are polled. No issues with fence, they respect all types of fencing. They are a primitive breed and very cold hardy, traditionally used for wool, milk and meat they do excellent on only pasture.


----------



## gabbyraja (Feb 27, 2012)

All Darntootin's reason is why I am getting Icelandic next yr (keeping an eye and an ear out for a great deal on a bred ewe that someone can't afford to feed over the winter though. Fingers crossed!) I'm looking for a milking sheep, that I can also use for meat and fleece. That can live on grass alone, that won't die at the drop of a hat, especially in MI in the winter, and that can have babies without any help in the middle of the night. Icelandics seem to fit that bill, so I'm all over it. Now, if only they didn't cost $500-600 a piece in my area...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

It isn't just your area. I'm desperate for a replacement ram and the going rate in WI is 450-550. Absurd.


----------



## gabbyraja (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw some listed for $800 today. Sigh. I at least found one reasonable breeder ($200 for a bred ewe, yay!), and I hope they do all the other things I want or I'm going to be paying through the nose.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

We have a very fancy ram he is about six or so now, we bought him when he was just weaned and unproven. He cost us 350 dollars, and worth every penny. The cost of good breeding stock is high, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I will likely have to buy my Icelandics in Michigan...since there aren't many around my neck of the woods in N. Ontario. Michigan is closer than Quebec or Manitoba!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is a list of breeders, by state. You could call and ask about stock for sale!

Icelandic Sheep Breeders of North America

I am sure there are other Icelandic breeders around, but these list themselves with the the Breed. So they might be a good place to start looking.


----------



## gabbyraja (Feb 27, 2012)

I believe QuesoCabeza told me they didn't have anything to sell atm. Fence Row Farm is the more expensive in my area, but their stock is beautiful... Ewespunwoolworks.com Allison was very willing to work with me. But the breeder I think I'm going with is Clear Creek Farm. Haven't visited yet, so not positive, but the price is certainly right. http://www.clearcreekfarmsnaturalmeats.com HTH some.


----------



## macly (Nov 25, 2011)

For those of you selling your Icelandic lambs for meat, are any of you grass-fed only (aside from breeding/flushing etc)? If so, about how many months are your lambs growing and what is your target weight? What month do you aim to lamb in? A friend has Icelandics and they seem wonderful. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm coming to the end of my first year with icelandic sheep. I really LOVE them! All my sheep pasture lambed this spring and every single ewe took care of her lambs without a problem. I only had to call the vet out for one lamb and that was because it was a HUGE single ewe lamb. The fleece is awesome. 

You can just do hay/grass if you have good pasture. I don't have good pasture yet so I do supplement with teeny tiny amounts of grain sometimes to keep everyone in good form. They gain weight readily as long as they're not wormy. This last winter I did no grain all winter long and supplemented a very small amount of grain with moistened soy meal 6 weeks before my first possible lambing date because traditionally, in Iceland, they are supplemented with fish meal their last 6 weeks of pregnancy for the protein.

I've got two ram lambs going to market in November. Since this is my first year I can't comment on how much meat I'll get.

I have no stock for sale at this time.

I know how expensive Icelandics can be. I myself got a great deal because I found someone selling out. They let me have 2 proven excellent rams, 7 proven ewes, 3 ewe lambs, and 2 ram lambs for $3K. Not cheap, but definitely worth it IMO. The 2 ram lambs I sold to others as herd sires.


----------

